# [Q] Bypass Icloud Activation. Help!



## snifferhann (Dec 18, 2014)

I know this is not the right forum but I've always found everyone on this board helpful and knowledgeable. 

I've bought an ipad mini at an airport lost property auction for my daughter to have at Christmas. Its all legit before anyone asks, if its not claimed within 3 months the airports sell it on. Anyway got it home to find it goes to an icloud activation screen needing password etc. Does anyone know a way round this or can point me in the right direction or a forum that deals with ipads?  I've searched google but there are so many bogus softwares etc containing malware and needing to complete questionaires etc to unlock it I've spent hours trawling through crap.  Keep seeing some software called duolci activator mentioned but have yet to find a genuine software download for it.

Any help would be great.
Merry Christmas


----------



## xmBill (Jan 11, 2015)

snifferhann said:


> I know this is not the right forum but I've always found everyone on this board helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> I've bought an ipad mini at an airport lost property auction for my daughter to have at Christmas. Its all legit before anyone asks, if its not claimed within 3 months the airports sell it on. Anyway got it home to find it goes to an icloud activation screen needing password etc. Does anyone know a way round this or can point me in the right direction or a forum that deals with ipads?  I've searched google but there are so many bogus softwares etc containing malware and needing to complete questionaires etc to unlock it I've spent hours trawling through crap.  Keep seeing some software called duolci activator mentioned but have yet to find a genuine software download for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think I have the same problem basically. I bought an iPod Touch  for cheap at a thrift store and it was protected by a lock screen. I didn't think that would be a big problem as I have Android devices and know how to re-install the OS. I wiped it out after reading on Apple's website support. However, now it says that the previous owner still has it on their account and that I need to contact them and ask them to remove it from their account. I can't get in touch with them from the email associated with it. Is there not some way to use this thing after someone discards it? It's currently at the activation screen and I tried entering my Apple account info but it just says I need to get hold of the previous owner. I can't do that. I didn't pay much figuring most people didn't know how to get around key lock so I thought that was why it was cheap or else it didn't work. I now find out it works, but can't get past activation using my account I have had for years.  I think it is still on an i Cloud account. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## JayR_L (Jan 12, 2015)

xmBill said:


> I think I have the same problem basically. I bought an iPod Touch  for cheap at a thrift store and it was protected by a lock screen. I didn't think that would be a big problem as I have Android devices and know how to re-install the OS. I wiped it out after reading on Apple's website support. However, now it says that the previous owner still has it on their account and that I need to contact them and ask them to remove it from their account. I can't get in touch with them from the email associated with it. Is there not some way to use this thing after someone discards it? It's currently at the activation screen and I tried entering my Apple account info but it just says I need to get hold of the previous owner. I can't do that. I didn't pay much figuring most people didn't know how to get around key lock so I thought that was why it was cheap or else it didn't work. I now find out it works, but can't get past activation using my account I have had for years.  I think it is still on an i Cloud account. Any help would be appreciated.

Click to collapse



The only way is to try and contact the original owner, which thrift stores will not help you with. I also doubt they will refund you your money as you willingly purchased it knowing it was locked... Sorry


----------



## Braycel (Jan 12, 2015)

JayR_L said:


> The only way is to try and contact the original owner, which thrift stores will not help you with. I also doubt they will refund you your money as you willingly purchased it knowing it was locked... Sorry

Click to collapse



Or Can Remove Icloud Via Server But Is Expensive


----------



## 404-Not Found (Jan 15, 2015)

Braycel said:


> Or Can Remove Icloud Via Server But Is Expensive

Click to collapse



How?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Braycel (Jan 15, 2015)

404-Not Found said:


> How?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



Hi

Check Pm


----------



## londines (Apr 3, 2015)

Hello, would be good to share it with the community, thankshttp://cdn4.xda-developers.com/images/icons/icon14.gif


----------



## appa01 (Jun 18, 2015)

Braycel said:


> Hi
> 
> Check Pm

Click to collapse



following


----------



## Bynne (Jun 20, 2015)

Braycel said:


> Hi
> 
> Check Pm

Click to collapse



Can you help me out too? I've got a iPod 5 stuck  on the activation screen


----------



## Travesty191 (Aug 18, 2016)

Has anyone tried this link? if so please let me know if it worked as i am worried about viruses


----------



## justcobain (Dec 10, 2016)

Travesty191 said:


> Has anyone tried this link? if so please let me know if it worked as i am worried about viruses

Click to collapse




dont try it...its just virus.
u can see that on main page with instructions....they just tell u to donload nothing more, how to use it? witch steps 
u should take....fake for sure.
i ust tried to download the first and my kaspersky looked like christmas tree.


----------



## batamazzeo (Mar 9, 2017)

*Best iCloud Activation*

Best iCloud Activation lock Removal Tool ==> icloudlockremoval(.)us
remove brakets for link


----------



## georgemb (May 19, 2017)

Many user confirmed this method worked for them. You can try this free  icloud bypass method click here


----------



## CreativeGamer03 (Jul 19, 2018)

I have to tell you the REAL method on bypassing it:
Flash a valid custom IPSW file to your activation locked iDevice using a PC.
Search it how to flash it and how to make one.

But can anyone "hack" the servers of Apple or contact Apple for me? 

iPod Touch 5G activation locked due to resetting with unremoved unverified iCloud ID. Device specified was since 2 years ago; a gift for my class performance (grades), from my uncle at the UK, password needed to activate is a few password resets ago.
 ?☺


----------



## atir usman butt (Aug 7, 2018)

Cool


----------



## igsmexperts (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi! After realizing a new Checkra1n jailbreak method - note, that latest Jailbreak method checkra1n which allows the opening of root access to the iOS files system on iPhone 5s – iPhone X devices running with iOS 12.3 and up, removal \ bypass iCloud Activation became possible! Yes, it has limitations. After bypassing you can't make outgoing calls and add your Apple ID, but another function works great! 
So, tools name is Checkm8 - it's total FREE iCloud Bypass Tools, that support following iOS versions and iPhone, iPad models:

A5 – iPad 2, iPhone 4S, iPad Mini (1st generation)
A5X – iPad (3rd generation)
A6 – iPhone 5, iPhone 5C
A6X – iPad (4th generation)
A7 – iPhone 5S, iPad Air, iPad Mini 2, iPad Mini 3
A8 – Phone 6, iPhone 6 Plus, iPad mini 4
A8X – iPad Air 2 (not supported)
A9 – iPhone 6S, iPhone 6S Plus, iPhone SE, iPad (2017) 5th Generation (not supported)
A9X – iPad Pro (12.9 in.) 1st generation (not supported), iPad Pro (9.7 in.)
A10 – iPhone 7 and iPhone 7 Plus, iPad (2018, 6th generation), iPad (2019, 7th generation)
A10X – iPad Pro 10.5″ (2017), iPad Pro 12.9″ 2nd Gen (2017)
A11 – iPhone 8, iPhone 8 Plus, and iPhone X

Checkra1n Jailbreak & Checkm8 iCloud Bypass Tools is available for macOS only.
Check guide how to use Checkm8 iCloud Bypass Tool here:  checkm8.info/checkm8-info-bypass-icloud-software 
Download Checkm8 iCloud Bypass Tool you can from their official website:  checkm8.info


----------



## CreativeGamer03 (Feb 24, 2020)

igsmexperts said:


> Hi! After realizing a new Checkra1n jailbreak method - note, that latest Jailbreak method checkra1n which allows the opening of root access to the iOS files system on iPhone 5s – iPhone X devices running with iOS 12.3 and up, removal \ bypass iCloud Activation became possible! Yes, it has limitations. After bypassing you can't make outgoing calls and add your Apple ID, but another function works great!
> So, tools name is Checkm8 - it's total FREE iCloud Bypass Tools, that support following iOS versions and iPhone, iPad models:
> 
> A5 – iPad 2, iPhone 4S, iPad Mini (1st generation)
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all tho...


> current SoC support: s5l8947x, s5l8950x, s5l8955x, s5l8960x, t8002, t8004, t8010, t8011, t8015
> 
> future SoC support: s5l8940x, s5l8942x, s5l8945x, s5l8747x, t7000, t7001, s7002, s8000, s8001, s8003, t8012

Click to collapse



Source: https://github.com/axi0mX/ipwndfu/blob/master/README.md
I have an iPod Touch 5G, and an iPhone 4S, and are still not YET supported with this bootrom exploit. Seems we, the UNSUPPORTED device owners, have to wait for them to be supported soon.


----------



## CreativeGamer03 (Jul 20, 2020)

Ok..
UPDATE: AppleTech752, together with Exploit3dguy and others, just updated Sliver to 5.0, a passcode-remover and activation lock-remover tool. It supports the A5 and A5X chipsets, meaning it supports the iPhone 4s, iPad 2, iPad Mini, iPod Touch 5G, and iPad 3G.
However, it requires an Arduino Uno and USB Host Shield since it uses ipwndfu-a5, an a5/a5x version of ipwndfu forked by a1exdanddy. Tutorials for setup are in AppleTech752's YT Channel...
He also has a subreddit for discussions/issues for icloud bypassing or anything about exploits and Sliver.


----------



## zamiel2112 (Jul 30, 2021)

snifferhann said:


> I know this is not the right forum but I've always found everyone on this board helpful and knowledgeable.
> 
> I've bought an ipad mini at an airport lost property auction for my daughter to have at Christmas. Its all legit before anyone asks, if its not claimed within 3 months the airports sell it on. Anyway got it home to find it goes to an icloud activation screen needing password etc. Does anyone know a way round this or can point me in the right direction or a forum that deals with ipads?  I've searched google but there are so many bogus softwares etc containing malware and needing to complete questionaires etc to unlock it I've spent hours trawling through crap.  Keep seeing some software called duolci activator mentioned but have yet to find a genuine software download for it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi I have the software needed (for educational purposes only) email me [email protected] and  will email you back a download link.


----------



## Remalazzaro (Jan 1, 2022)

I have removed my iCloud activation lock from my iPhone 12 today using *iRemover *. org , it was very easy and it worked , I recommend it


----------

